# Weight problems, And, what works for you?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've found that a lot of Fibro and ME patients have trouble with weight control. So I thought it might be helpful to start a thread on it, where we can say if we have weight control issues, and maybe some things that we've found worked for us. So please, share your story!Personally, I've had a lot of trouble with losing weight, and not being able to gain it back. When I am in a bad ME flare, I am too ill to feel hungry, so I can lose weight pretty quick. (Plus, in a bad flare, eating takes too much energy which I just don't have) So, One thing I do is drink a nutritional supplement drink like "Boost". It has lots of good protein in it, and a good balance of other nutrients. Sometimes I drink those yogurt smoothie drinks, like "Nouriche". They fill me up, and at least I'm getting something in my body, without having to expend the energy to actually eat.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I find I go through periods of not having the energy to make myself food even though I know I should eat...and of course thats a vicious cycle because you feel weaker.At the start of my current bout of M.E. which began in 2000 - I put on weight as I was housebound and not doing any exercise - so I went from 8 stone to 10 and a half stone.When I eventually felt well enough to go back to working (even though the M.E. can still be troublesome) I found I lost weight again quickly and I'm now under 8 stone.My problem is forcing myself to go and eat food, I don't seem to have the mental or phyical energy to prepare anything...and I'm not a big fan of package food.I'll have to get me some of those nutritional supplement drinks.My Endocrinologist recommends banana's - tells me you can't eat enough of them. Full of potassium and carbohydrate they are good at sustaining energy levels - they also contain a natural probiotic







so get down the fruit and veg shop and get your bananas!


----------



## 21570 (May 20, 2006)

I'm a new member and very excited to have found this forum. At the risk of sounding stupid, what is M.E.? I have FM and IBS along with migraines and of course fatigue. By the way, M&M, I love your picture on your signature. I have a couple of wolf dogs and one looks almost identical to your pic!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Ah, note to self: Get bananas! I'm glad to know that Clair. Plus, a banana wouldn't be too too tiring to eat, being that it's mushy and what not.Hi Jules! Welcome to the forum!







ME stands for "Myalgic Encephalomyeltis". It is a more medically accurate name for the illness often times called "Chronic Fatigue Syndrome" in the US. The illness is sometimes referred to as "CFIDS â€" Chronic Fatigue Immune Dysfunction Syndrome" also.Thanks about my picture. I am a BIG animal lover as well. I've only ever seen wolf/dog hybrids on TV. Beautiful animals though! I chose this picture because it kind of sort of looks like a white Husky, and my dog is half Husky. (Long story for such a little picture, eh?







)I'll start a new "welcome" thread, so everyone can meet you!


----------



## 21570 (May 20, 2006)

Ah! I'd never heard the term ME before! Thank you for responding.As far as the weight is concerned, I'm one of those who has put it on, big time, in the last 3 months. My food intake has not increased, however, now that I think about my activities, I now realize I haven't been doing as much due to the fibro pain. I've also started taking Cymbalta for the fibro and I'm not sure if that could be one of its side effects. I've been in a 'flare up' for several months now and walking my dogs and cleaning house is all the exercise I do. I've read some on how to break the IBS cycle and bought lots of rice, more produces made with rice and just for good measure, some rice treats! I'm laying off the dairy products, all but the Activia and see if my poor gut can get a break. I don't know if this will help or hurt my weight problem but I've been spending over 3 hrs a day in the bathroom and am soooo tired of it! Keep the fingers crossed!


----------

